# What is "End of Tank Dump"



## Richard Dowling (10 Apr 2013)

Hi All,

I have a 2kg FE with a 2 Guage Solenoid Regulator with adjustable working pressure and also a threaded knob next to where the CO2 tubing attaches which if you turn it releases or decreases flow (I think??)

Ive just read about End of Cylinder Dump which is not something Ive ever heard of. Is this something I should be prepared for when my new cylinder runs low or does it sound like my regulator is equipped to prevent pressure surges?


----------



## ian_m (10 Apr 2013)

End of tank dump usually only occurs on single stage regulators, when as the tank pressure falls below a certain limit the regulator stops regulating and dumps the rest of the tank contents. This is why dual stage regulators are better.

About it here.
 Dual Stage Regulators - Aquarium Plants


----------



## scapegoat (10 Apr 2013)

I have a single stage regulator on a 2kg fe which has just ran out out and I did not experience a dump, it just ran out that is all.


----------



## wazuck (10 Apr 2013)

EoTD can happen with single stage regs. You may not ever experience it. You can change your tank early to avoid it or use a dual stage reg if it worries you. I was using 88g co2 bottles with a single stage reg and they were running out each week. Never did I experience it.


----------

